# mosquitos in plants



## justcoolforyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone has had problems with mosquitoes growing in tank? Maybe its the plants or the coconut soil...?


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Mosquitos need a body of water in their larval form. So perhaps you have a pond or water feature in your tank?


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

I think the females also need the protein from blood to even produce eggs.

I would imagine if they're laying eggs in there, you've got a problem in your house as well.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Perhaps you're misidentifying fungus gnats as mosquitoes? Do a quick Google search and see, if you are not familiar.


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

Check your broms. I've been having the same problem in one of my tanks. I've started flushing them more often and the numbers seem to be going down. That and being ready with a swatter every time I open the tank.


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

JPP said:


> Mosquitos need a body of water in their larval form. So perhaps you have a pond or water feature in your tank?


"Floodwater mosquitoes lay their eggs in moist soil. The eggs, as many as one million per acre, will dry out as the ground does, then hatch when rains saturate the ground and water levels begin to rise."

Mosquito Habitats - Mosquito World


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

gope said:


> "Floodwater mosquitoes lay their eggs in moist soil. The eggs, as many as one million per acre, will dry out as the ground does, then hatch when rains saturate the ground and water levels begin to rise."
> 
> Mosquito Habitats - Mosquito World


Oh, maybe the "Inland Floodwater Mosquito" is laying eggs in unsealed bags of moist ABG mix somewhere, left to dry in storage, then hatching out when said bags are used in a viv and misted. Yeah, sure... 

As mentioned previously, its likely either a misidentifaction or there's an existing problem in the home with water present. Perhaps the OP can provide pics of the insects in question for a positive ID and more detailed advice.


----------



## justcoolforyou (Mar 20, 2015)

They are fungus gnats I just saw them close up


----------



## rowjimmy (Mar 26, 2015)

Fungus gnats I hate them bad. They are a hassle to deal with. maybe someone else has some info on how to get em. because I tried everything on the internet with no luck although my experience was in house plants.


----------



## rowjimmy (Mar 26, 2015)

I had to toss a lot of plants and completely clean off to bare roots New pots seed starter soil fir a week then cleaned again and new soil. It worked I know that info probably wont help in your tank. I'm sorry you got them hopefully they aren't as bad as mine. Good luck.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Fungus gnats, just additional frog food.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Fungus gnats are a common nuisance for orchid growers.

Here's three things use for *potted plants* that I've used and work well:

1.) Yellow sticky traps: These work well to catch adult gnats if placed near plants. It doesn't remove the source of the fungus gnats but it will cut their numbers and may eventually get rid of them if all the adults are caught and don't breed.

2.) Mosquito dunks: These contain BT(Bacillus thuringiensis ). You soak the dunks in lukewarm water for a while then water the plants with the water for a few weeks (just leave dunks in water). This is an easy safe method for the plants.

3.) Physan 20: This is a quaternary amine disinfection agent and it will kill the fungus and algae that the fungus gnats are thriving on. Is it best used at correct dilution listed for orchids on label and then used to flush the soil (don't want plant soaking in it for days). It does biodegrade in about 3-7 days. Some plants are sensitive to Physan20 and it does cause photosensitivity to the plant after use if on leaves, but I have used this for my orchids potted in bark and it worked well.


*In the terrarium*, I would just let the frogs take care of them. They may bloom temporarily but should go away after a while, especially if you have a good amount of springtails to take care of fungus.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

There is a somewhat new product for fungus gnats calls Gnatrol. Apparently, it's a bacteria that attacks the larval stage. We use it at the organic farm I work at, and it works, though I can't speak to it's safety in a viv situation.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Gnatrol contains BT (BTi) so is the same as using the water from the mosquito dunks that contain BTi.

Mosquito dunks can be purchased almost anywhere and are relatively cheap.

If you buy Gnatrol make sure you buy the solid form (granule) rather than the liquid form. The solid form as in mosquito dunks and solid form Gnatrol has a longer storage life. The liquid form is only about a year but the solid is supposedly at least twice this.


----------

